# Change oil filter in middle of oil life?



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

no, don't waste your time or money.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

What kind of oil you using I do my oil changes at 7500 miles or 30% I run Mobil One extended performance.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If it's the OEM AC Delco/Hengst filter, leave it be. It's a pretty stout filter. If it's a Fram, ditch that hunk of junk. I'm not at all impressed with the Fram oil filter for the 1.4T.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I am looking good so far. I still have the original oil and filter after 7 months with 5,000 miles and have only used 1/2 quart of oil with the life right now at 52%. Car running great will change filter/oil once I hit 30% or 7,000 miles.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

What oil does the factory put in?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm sure the oil the factory uses is the AC Delco dexos brand.

Changing the oil filter between oil changes is only recommended for the extreme long life oils, such as Amsoil. Amsoil does recommend a mid cycle filter change for some of their oils. For the Cruze, no benefit unless you want to go with such an oil and make use of the full life cycle of it.


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> What kind of oil you using I do my oil changes at 7500 miles or 30% I run Mobil One extended performance.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I use Kendall dexos rated fully synthetic. I get it through work or else I'd just use mobile 1 too.
So far I've had only 1 oil change since I've had the car. The guy before me was living in a retirement community so not sure if he did a change before me or not. I bought the car at 10,750 miles and did a oil change at 20% and it was at 12k miles. 
(In case you're wondering what oil that is... http://www .phillips66lubricants.com/brands-products/Single.aspx?pid=322&brand= )
Take out the space between the www and the rest of the address.


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

sciphi said:


> If it's the OEM AC Delco/Hengst filter, leave it be. It's a pretty stout filter. If it's a Fram, ditch that hunk of junk. I'm not at all impressed with the Fram oil filter for the 1.4T.


It's Napa..? What shall I do in your opinion.?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The nice thing about a cartridge style filter is you can remove it & inspect how it looks. With Fram on my 2.2ecotec(similar filter) after about 2,000miles the whole filter would be collapsed on itself more than likley effecting its flow rate. The standard AC filter was only a few dollars more & was built better(more glue on the ends) stopping this from happening. The filter for the 2.2ecotec all of the brands I inspected or tried were crap compared to the real filter with similar design as the fram(including some big names in the business). 

At my work all the cars/trucks are run with full syntheic & oil/filter changed every 10,000miles, at 5,000 the filter alone is changed.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I haven't laid eyes on a NAPA-branded filter for the 1.4T yet. Care to post pictures?


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I haven't laid eyes on a NAPA-branded filter for the 1.4T yet. Care to post pictures?


I'll try to remember to pull it out and double check the brand then post pics.


----------

